# Any college students dealing with IBS...how do you do it?!



## 19861 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,My name is Erica. I'm 19 years old. I've had IBS for 2 years now and I hate it. Ever since I got diagnosed my junior year in HS everything has changed. I don't hang out with my friends as much because I get worried that my symptoms will rise up. I'm no living on campus because of the same reasons..I'm a commuter. I like commuting and yet I don't. Being a commuter means being alone for the most part in college, considering my college is pretty small in size.The one thing I like is that I was able to request to test in a seperate room. It definitely helps. My social interaction has gone down the drain. I know I've had IBS for 2 years..i should be used to it. But im not. It just gets harder to cope with it. I dont go to all my classes because I'm in pain most of the time. My grades suck since Im never in class. I'm transfering over to a new school next semester. Hopefully things will be better for me. I'm planning to live on campus, but we'll see how that goes. I'm really scared though. Does any one have any suggestions or advice. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks,Erica


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI've had IBS for about 3 years now and it never gets any easier







. I've learnt to cope with it a lot more recently though. I think it's a good idea to push yourself more and more, maybe to start with just go to one class in the day with other people in and go from there or maybe just meet up with your friends for an hour or so. It all helps. Yes it is worrying but the more you do it the easier it gets. Don't let IBS completely take over your life, although you do need to be aware of it it shouldn't stop you from doing the things you want and keeping you at home all the time in fear of the 'what if' you never know nothing might happen. Take what ever you need to help with your symptoms and don't be scared to experiment to see what helps you the most as IBS is different for every one it seems. I hope things pick up for you soon


----------

